# Marsala makeup Trend



## Barbie1 (Dec 5, 2014)

I have been using " marsala " blush for forever its so funny that now its the big color for makeup this year.I was like I already have that shit lol.



















  Maybe its just me but this is nothing new.I have been using this since I literally became interested in makeup. The color looks great on fair / pale skin.


----------



## MadnessofMakeup (Dec 5, 2014)

I kinda feel like this became color of the year because of Kylie Jenner


----------



## Barbie1 (Dec 5, 2014)

(edited by mod)

  But back to topic clinique has had "marsala" makeup for years now and by years I mean probably over 10 years.They always had a marsala tone blush I know this because its my favorite blush and I have been wearing it for years so I guess you could say people are calling it the color of the year because of me because I have been rocking that shit for decades now lol.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 5, 2014)

Did you really have to be misogynistic and slut shame? Seriously? "I don't care for the Kardashian/Jenner clan and what they do/how they present themselves," would have sufficed. (I'm not their biggest fans myself, for other reasons that have nothing to do with looks or _choosing_ to post nude photos of themselves online, but come on.)  edit: As for the colour? I'm pretty sure I had a lipstick in a similar colour eighteen years ago.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 5, 2014)

@Barbie1 I edited your post to remove the parts with the offensive language.


----------



## katred (Dec 5, 2014)

Wowza. The Pantone web site has actually crashed due to volume.

  I personally like the fact that this is a more neutral choice, although it obviously isn't quite as punchy as the last few years. I'm a huge fan of wine and purple shades, especially when mixed with a little brown, so I look forward to seeing how this affects makeup in the coming year. I find that the last couple of choices of colour of the year have appeared first in clothing collections and later in makeup, but perhaps that's just me.


----------



## Barbie1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Sephora just came out with marsala makeup tones as you can see kylie wears a wine color it is different from this tone its not as dramatic / gothic looking plus hers is almost a nude color this is more berry .I prefer marsala for blush but the eyeshadow looks nice as well on here.Her version of marsala is actually totally different in terms of the shade pantone released above known as marsala I prefer pantones take on the color .Actually kylie isnt wearing marsala in any of her selfie pics lol.She is wearing a tone some people refer to as marsala online because they probably dont know these are actually two different shades entirely .Plus people with dark / medium skin tones DO NOT look good with marsala makeup its meant for people with fair / lighter skin you can tell just by looking at the color that tanned people would look bad with it on .Kylie's olive skin tone is not meant for that shade of makeup its more noticeable on fair skin tones .


----------



## katred (Dec 6, 2014)

I love that last image, but I'm not crazy about the choices for fair skin. They seem too bright and/ or too pink to fit my idea of "marsala". I think there are definitely versions of the shade that would suit people who aren't comfortable wearing more intense colours, but something more like soft red plums. I've been checking through my stash and I'm kind of surprised that I don't have a lot of these tones.

  TIME TO GO SHOPPING.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 6, 2014)

Do you have Rusty (Huggable), Katred? That one fits perfectly imo and it's one of my most loved reds. My version of Stratus MB also comes quite close.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2014)

katred said:


> I love that last image, but I'm not crazy about the choices for fair skin. They seem too bright and/ or too pink to fit my idea of "marsala". I think there are definitely versions of the shade that would suit people who aren't comfortable wearing more intense colours, but something more like soft red plums. I've been checking through my stash and I'm kind of surprised that I don't have a lot of these tones.
> 
> *TIME TO GO SHOPPING.*


   When I think of the color I think of it include a component of brown...yes, a red brown not too unlike Chanel's Foudroyante lipstick...I'm obsessed with it and Audace, the 
  Chanel lipgloss that I consider to be Foudroyante's ideal partner.

     http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/pantones-color-year-2015-marsala/story?id=27351068


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Do you have Rusty (Huggable), Katred? That one fits perfectly imo and it's one of my most loved reds. My version of Stratus MB also comes quite close.


   Ok you need to stop flashing these pretty colors under my nose Anneri!   



  I looked it up and it's pretty.  Interestingly, it too is described as a 
   "deep Auburn"....."a darkened, warm red with a slight hint of brown."

    http://www.temptalia.com/mac-red-necessity-rusty-rich-marron-touche-huggable-lipcolour-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## Anneri (Dec 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Ok you need to stop flashing these pretty colors under my nose Anneri!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I really hope they'll repromote the Huggables one day Med! I love them and got half of the collection when they came out!

  I'll stop when you do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm just saying 'Rouge Parade'!)


----------



## Barbie1 (Dec 6, 2014)

They do have marsala nail polish and clothes but its not my style .I'am a model too but I dont like that color for clothing on me personally.It is like a wine tone.I like to wear more warm pinks and like scarlet reds when it comes to that spectrum of colors.It is like a red wine color almost.I dont like wine either so maybe thats why.


----------



## katred (Dec 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Do you have Rusty (Huggable), Katred? That one fits perfectly imo and it's one of my most loved reds. My version of Stratus MB also comes quite close.


  I don't have it. I'll have to hope for a repromote.   I was thinking that Mac Brickola might fit the bill. Or Nars Leslie for a darker shade.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 7, 2014)

Barbie1 said:


> Sephora just came out with marsala makeup tones as you can see kylie wears a wine color it is different from this tone its not as dramatic / gothic looking plus hers is almost a nude color this is more berry .I prefer marsala for blush but the eyeshadow looks nice as well on here.Her version of marsala is actually totally different in terms of the shade pantone released above known as marsala I prefer pantones take on the color .Actually kylie isnt wearing marsala in any of her selfie pics lol.She is wearing a tone some people refer to as marsala online because they probably dont know these are actually two different shades entirely .Plus people with dark / medium skin tones DO NOT look good with marsala makeup its meant for people with fair / lighter skin you can tell just by looking at the color that tanned people would look bad with it on .Kylie's olive skin tone is not meant for that shade of makeup its more noticeable on fair skin tones .


  girl please, I look great in Marsala, and wine type colors...  it wasn't only made for fair skin...


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 7, 2014)

In a lot of the ad pics I'm seeing of it, it is a great neutral.  I can see a marsala shirt, print skirt, and bone shoes.  It's such a sexy grown up color.   Marsala hair color anyone?


----------



## mel33t (Dec 7, 2014)

This is starting to grow on me :sigh:
  At first, I was thinking "Oh no, Kylie Jenner" but it's actually not. It's more of a browny/ox blood color, at least from the Sephora picture. I think it would look gorgeous on everyone. I'm ready for the blushes to start rolling out!! :stars:


----------



## Barbie1 (Dec 7, 2014)

I like sephoras take on marsala rather than kylie jenner / pantone.I see a lot more marsala tone dresses / rompers now .This one is cute but I got mine in black and another in seafoam.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I really hope they'll repromote the Huggables one day Med! I love them and got half of the collection when they came out!
> 
> *I'll stop when you do!
> 
> ...






Oh you got me but good Anneri!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> This is starting to grow on me :sigh:
> At first, I was thinking "Oh no, Kylie Jenner" but it's actually not. It's more of a browny/ox blood color, at least from the Sephora picture. I think it would look gorgeous on everyone. I'm ready for the blushes to start rolling out!! :stars:


    I like the color...and that's what it's about...not a person.  I agree....I'd like  to see more products representative of the color.  I was looking through my wardrobe and 
   found a couple of tops that would work just great.   Have to check the makeup next.  Sephora did highlight some products to represent the color.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 7, 2014)

am I the only one thats not crazy about this color? maybe the lipstick would look alright on me...
  It reminds me a bit of nars dulce vita which actually looks terrible on me colors like that emphasize my pores/ uneven skin ):


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Dec 7, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I see myself buying more of this color...   I know it was getting a lot of flak, one article was calling it menses blood color.   It will be fun to see what ppl come out with.   girl please, I look great in Marsala, and wine type colors...  it wasn't only made for fair skin...


 Amen! Always thought this color was MORE stunning on any deeper skin tones! Suffice to say, I love this color! Always drawn to it. Couldn't be more pleased


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> girl please, I look great in Marsala, and wine type colors...  it wasn't only made for fair skin...
> Seriously???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katred (Dec 7, 2014)

I definitely saw a lot of uncomplimentary things said about it. I think that people have gotten used to very clear, saturated colours in the last few years, whereas this one is muted relative to orchid, emerald and tangerine. Personally, I like variation, so I think it will be fun to see how this is interpreted.  Honestly, I can't think of a colour that I categorically dislike in every situation. A lot depends on context. I'm not find of pastel shades, but used correctly, they give a wonderful sense of lightness and freshness.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

katred said:


> Honestly, I can't think of a colour that I categorically dislike in every situation. A lot depends on context. I'm not find of pastel shades, but used correctly, they give a wonderful sense of lightness and freshness.


    I'm shocked by the vitriol over a color.  If you don't like it, you don't have to wear it.  Besides which, who made Pantone the 'Gods of color' anyway.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The 'color police' 
   are not coming to anyone's home because they don't like or purchase something Marsala.  I'm open minded and purchased a few items that Sephora hinted as being 
   Marsala-appropriate, including a Guerlain KissKiss lipstick.  I used this as an opportunity to finally try one!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 7, 2014)

mel33t said:


> This is starting to grow on me :sigh: At first, I was thinking "Oh no, Kylie Jenner" but it's actually not. It's more of a browny/ox blood color, at least from the Sephora picture. I think it would look gorgeous on everyone. I'm ready for the blushes to start rolling out!! :stars:


I am ready too! I actually like the color a lot!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am ready too! I actually like the color a lot!


   You actually look great in the color Dolly!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You actually look great in the color Dolly!![/COLOR]


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 8, 2014)

When I first saw the swatch picture I was thinking, meh, so not my color. Then I saw the Sephora color ad and was much more intrigued, I could see a nice lipstick and blush for sure, even eyes. I think one of the more well-rounded color choices actually! Compared to the last couple years.


----------



## LiliV (Dec 8, 2014)

I really like the color! Super Fall-ish, i love to wear this type of shade on my eyes


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> When I first saw the swatch picture I was thinking, meh, so not my color. Then I saw the Sephora color ad and was much more intrigued, I could see a nice lipstick and blush for sure, even eyes.* I think one of the more well-rounded color choices actually! *Compared to the last couple years.


    I so agree!!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 8, 2014)

Ok Ok, I won't go dye my hair.  But I might do a purple streak ;-) 


I'm getting excited reading everyone's responses.   Meddy, we definitely have to throw in a marsala week or two...    I actually need another round of reds. LOL


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 8, 2014)

Such a beautiful colour!
  I dyed my hair like that when I was around 16 and I loved it. My natural hair is chestnut reddish-brown, so the change wasn't that drastic. I'd post pics if I could find them.

  Am I the only one who now wants a pair of marsala coloured suede pumps? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would look nice with a black dress.
  And I need to check my stash for a marsala blush, or else I need one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Ok Ok, I won't go dye my hair.  But I might do a purple streak ;-)
> 
> 
> I'm getting excited reading everyone's responses.   Meddy, we definitely have to throw in a marsala week or two...    I actually need another round of reds. LOL


  I think red week went super fast. I wasn't ready for it to end.  We've agreed to a week for Marsala, but I don't mind two weeks if it's ok with everyone.  I think it would be fun.  I'm already preparing for it.  I posted the link below in the Theme Makeup Thread.  Sephora identified several products that could be 'MARSALA' appropriate.


    http://www.sephora.com/contentStore/mediaContentTemplate.jsp?mediaId=17400036&om_mmc=ret-us%2Bnews1%2B20141205%2Bleavethemspeechless%2Bvib-ban-coylpg&site=emaildelight&emtc=us%2Bnews1%2B20141205%2Bleavethemspeechless%2Bvib&ematg=2353295388&dcid=613700:31290678580:90090310


----------



## mel33t (Dec 9, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Such a beautiful colour! I dyed my hair like that when I was around 16 and I loved it. My natural hair is chestnut reddish-brown, so the change wasn't that drastic. I'd post pics if I could find them.  Am I the only one who now wants a pair of marsala coloured suede pumps? :haha:  Would look nice with a black dress. And I need to check my stash for a marsala blush, or else I need one.


  I'm with you on the shoes. Booties or just normal heels. I think they'd be gorgeous!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

I picked up a few of the "Marsala Appropriate" items from Sephora's list.  Two are old items and one new.  I got *NARS* blush in *Outlaw*, *YSL* baby Doll Kiss & Blush in* Nude Insolent 10, *which is a 
rosy tan, and actually darker than I thought it would be, and is quite nice, and *Guerlain*  'KissKiss' Shaping Cream Lip Color* Air Kiss* 30, which is a mid-tone burgundy lipstick.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Such a beautiful colour!
> I dyed my hair like that when I was around 16 and I loved it. My natural hair is chestnut reddish-brown, so the change wasn't that drastic. I'd post pics if I could find them.
> 
> Am I the only one who now wants a pair of marsala coloured suede pumps?
> ...


  Nay you are reading my mind...now you have me thinking about a gorgeous pumps


----------



## Cake Face (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry guys! Edited because..wrong thread


----------

